# Motorhoming in Croatia



## bobby1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thinking of going to Croatia in my motorhome. Is this country motorhome friendly and has anyone visited the Pilatvice National Park. What are facilities like around Dubrovnik. Would welcome your advice comments. Many thanks and happy travelling. :lol:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We visited in 2009, wild camping is not permitted but there are a lot of camp sites. Croatia has been a VERY popular tourist destination with Germans motorhomers / caravaners and the camp sites are full of them. 

We've got some limited info on our blog below.


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,

went last year, used campsites only, couldnt find any alternative, campsites very overcrowded.

Great people, great country, not going back, dont like crowded campsites, Slovenia more appealing to us. Worth a first time visit though. Remember not in EU, well not yet.

Enjoy.

jumar


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,


I ,ve heard its best not to go in the very high season (late july august) because of the crowds and heat.





norm


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

goldi said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I ,ve heard its best not to go in the very high season (late july august) because of the crowds and heat.
> 
> norm


We went in mid-July a couple of years ago and I can confirm it was VERY hot, humid and crowded.

Lovely place nonetheless, and we'd like to go back - but not in July!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its fine off season, we went in June 2006 and had no problem. You can read my notes >here< We went back last summer but not in the motorhome.

peedee


----------



## Mattyrodill (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi , toured Croatia last year, May and June, brilliant place at that time of year. Stayed on campsites and visited Zadar, Split and Dubrovnic. Liked Split the best, Dubrovnic beautiful but touristy. Used Camping Cheques and ACSI mostly. Also stayed at some lovely smaller quieter places in between. The coastline is stunning, with lots of bays and inlets, islands etc.
Plitvice is a must. Fantastic day around the lakes but very tiring!
Great place to tour, all nationalities there, locals friendly but I felt they were guarded somehow, not totally relaxed, perhaps understandable.
Would definitely go back. Sunsets amazing!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

The Plitvice (spelling?) lakes are probably the my most enjoyable destination within our motorhoming experience. I walked the board-walks from the top lake to the bottom one in a day which is something that most reasonably fit people should be able to do in a day. The scenery was fantastic.

To give some comparison I also liked the high bits in the Rhone Alps, the Ardeche valley and the area around Lake Garda.

We visited in 2007 just before Slovenia introduced their motorway vignet.


----------

